# Problem with repeated pop ups!



## Joe Jazz (Feb 4, 2003)

When I just checked my email notifications one just kept popping up, again and again! I had to shut my computer off.


----------



## amoram (Mar 25, 2006)

Well your computer might be full of spyware and virusses? Try scanning with ad-aware2007 and avg antivirus? These programs are totally free and I think they r pretty good 
good luck!


----------

